# Who are you



## 850PoPo

Another thread that i haven't seen yet !
Like to put a picture to the user I'm sure some guys in here are wondering what the person looks like that they talk to half across the world. 
Ill start off with a family picture I'm the ugly guy surrounded my the good looking people.


----------



## 850PoPo

Another pic from this summer


----------



## drtj

Like the John Deere theme in the 1st pic.

BTW. Nice looking family


----------



## drtj

The wife & I


----------



## 30backs

me and the wife










here is the new baby bogger


----------



## Bootlegger

Here is my ugly mug from about a year ago.....


----------



## 850PoPo

drtj said:


> Like the John Deere theme in the 1st pic.
> 
> BTW. Nice looking family


 Thanks get this we spent 4 hrs trying on clothes to get the family pic taken couldnt settle on anything. Last store my wife said Fudge this lets get a family pic taken thats real.


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is last winter I'm in the middle with my boy my fiance Kara is on the lil wheeler my dad is the guy above me my cuzz Jake to the left of my dad and Tonia on the left Jake's GF


----------



## supermanjrp

here i am. before the mudda cross at cmr final


----------



## JohnWayne

Here's my wife and I


----------



## KMKjr

How did all you ugly [email protected] get such pretty women?


----------



## browland

me and my lil buddy last year


----------



## JohnWayne

KMKjr said:


> How did all you ugly [email protected] get such pretty women?


haha....I guess I'm a good salesman! :bigok:


----------



## codyh

I'm on the left, dad on the right and my uncles on the left. This was like 2 years ago after a decent trip in the gulf.


----------



## drtj

JohnWayne said:


> haha....I guess I'm a good salesman! :bigok:



Haha guess I am too


----------



## KMKjr

Nobody's that good!


----------



## 850PoPo

browland said:


> me and my lil buddy last year


 Great a pic there your bike is in your house...lmfao
Have a buddy that rebuilt his stunt bike right there in his bedroom said he felt closer to it


----------



## gpinjason

My wife Becky and I


----------



## drtyTshrt

This is my work ID pic


----------



## txbf750

Me, daughter, and wife.


----------



## 08beast

The ol' lady and me


----------



## phreebsd

This is me when I visited the washington monument.


----------



## Masher

Here I am.... Tired as a Mo Fo....


----------



## aandryiii

here i am drunk as **** in the back


----------



## 650Brute

Spokesperson for beer for Hire.....:rockn:

We was unloading at the Farm


----------



## Bruteality

lol looks like your loading a well. Here is me on my first ATV


----------



## snipe523

This is me(sporting the MIMB shirt) and my son down in Disney earlier this year.


----------



## lilbigtonka

heres me and my gf (lulu500)


----------



## bayou_boy_22

we are the 5 up front.


----------



## 850PoPo

lilbigtonka said:


> heres me and my gf (lulu500)


 What the heck is that in your gf's hand in the first pic


----------



## harmonsbrute

armadila id say


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea a dillo also known as a nevermind I will keep my mouth shut hahaha


----------



## 850PoPo

Surely you don't eat that thing that's one messed up looking turtle...lmao


----------



## NMKawierider

*Armadillos:* are small placental mammals, known for having a leathery armor shell. The *Dasypodidae* are the only surviving family in the order *Cingulata*, part of the superorder Xenarthra along with the anteaters and sloths. The word _armadillo_ is Spanish for "little armored one". No, not good eat'n either ....


----------



## lilbigtonka

no we didnt eat either of them i got the rabbit to make a jackolope and she shot the dillo just cuz there are too many around so we did a little bit of management hunting lol as far as real animals like deer hogs and stuff i only shoot what im going to eat as for rabbits and little rodents, we manage them


----------



## Yesterday

here im is. click the photo to fully enjoy my sexiness


----------



## phreebsd

wow im hard now.


----------



## Masher

If it's brown shoot it down. Deer are a nuisance animal as well.


----------



## IBBruin

I still get tickled whenever someone asks "whats that!?!?" when they see a picture of an armadillo. I lost count how many hundreds of those crunchy critters I've run over on the road.

This is the one ya really gotta look out for, he shoots back!


----------



## drtyTshrt

they taste like frog legs


----------



## 650Brute

I jus fell out tha chair...


----------



## Mud Duck

Don't have very many of myself but here's the last time I raced the Popo.










And the new Renegade.


----------



## Polaris425

Thats a big change Duck!!! Looks good though!


----------



## Mud Duck

Thanks.


----------



## drtyTshrt

that PO PO is huge


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bikes Mud Duck.


----------



## drtj

I freaking love the renny


----------



## Mud Duck

Thanks, I love the Reny too. LOL


----------



## Bootlegger

Mud Duck said:


> Thanks, I love the Reny too. LOL


Hello Mud Duck...:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

Great looking machines Mud Duck. Hows the Reny treating you! Thinking about one myself.


----------



## Mud Duck

I didn't know ATV's realy had personalities, but this thing is so stuck up.
It can't keep it's nose out of the air. LOL


----------



## Masher

Can you pull that front bash plate under the nose? It looks like a fin that directs you upward.


----------



## Mud Duck

Looks can be decieving. That's all I can say about that.
Once that's out of the water is when it realy wants to stand up.


----------



## NMKawierider

Mud Duck said:


> I didn't know ATV's realy had personalities, but this thing is so stuck up.
> It can't keep it's nose out of the air. LOL


That's what I wanted to hear..hehe


----------



## Masher

Cool haven't looked at em much till lately.


----------



## 850PoPo

Welcome to the forums Mud duck glad to see someone else i know


----------



## onebadbruin

I rlly like you renney there mud duck i want on very bad


----------



## Twisted10

doing what i do best. :rockn:


----------



## kawa650

oh yeah^^^... Coors Lite one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## Roboquad

wife and I after a dusty ride, you can see the lil toyoter with the bike stuffed in.


----------



## IBBruin

Me and the wife, MsSweet


----------



## Big D

^^^awwwwww. Isnt' that cute? :smlove2:


----------



## IBBruin

Big D said:


> ^^^awwwwww. Isnt' that cute? :smlove2:


And your picture is where???????


----------



## NMKawierider

Come on Big D...lets see it! Can't be worse then this.. Here I am.. from last summer.


----------



## 88rxn/a

me furthest on the right, we are heading to the trails and the GF made us stand by the quads b4 we left.


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> And your picture is where???????


I don't think I have anything current. I'm usually behind the camera or wearing a helmet. Besides, you really don't want to see a picture of me. I can almost guarantee I don't look anything like you imagine.

Oh wait....how's this one?


----------



## drtj

u sure are smart to be such a little girl. Lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^lol


----------



## IBBruin

Big D said:


> Oh wait....how's this one?


Heck I showed my big ole bald head, don't be skeered.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: Thats her on the right. :bigok:


----------



## Yesterday

wuuuut


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: Thats her on the right. :bigok:


All right buddy....this means war!!! 
You won't know where....or when....or how...but I'll get you. :sgrin:


----------



## IBBruin

Oops, lmao, Jon done did it now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:haha:


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: Thats her on the right. :bigok:


Now we know who to look for at the next MIMB M&G!


----------



## Polaris425

*Your welcome D. Only posted it b/c I know you know we love you here @ MIMB. You're like our long lost Canadian MIMB Mom. Who's also a badazz quad & ski rider.

Just to be fair I'll post some of me.*











*^ Halloween. I was Ronald Reagan "the actor"

This is me & JW Testing out my new (to me) little boat.*










*What we caught:*










*This is halloween party #2, Revenge of the Nerds*


----------



## phreebsd

nice pic


----------



## jbadon

lmao:haha:


----------



## RDWD

hsnapkidsanim::thats_racist:


----------



## Masher

LOL...


----------



## Masher

Hey you all know me as Walker, I'm posting my pic under Mashers account because it's not uploading right for mine. Here I am, look at me! You wouldn't happen to have any crack would you?


----------



## phreebsd

account inactive, captain.


----------



## Masher

Crap, hold on Phree, I'll find it again...


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> Now we know who to look for at the next MIMB M&G!


I'll make sure I get some of the whole crew at Christmas.

You'll like Myron. He's got a solar panel on his head too.


----------



## IBBruin

I prefer "aerodynamically efficient" .


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> *Your welcome D. Only posted it b/c I know you know we love you here @ MIMB. You're like our long lost Canadian MIMB Mom. Who's also a badazz quad & ski rider.
> 
> Just to be fair I'll post some of me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^ Halloween. I was Ronald Reagan "the actor"
> 
> This is me & JW Testing out my new (to me) little boat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What we caught:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is halloween party #2, Revenge of the Nerds*


Don't get your pants caught backpedaling now :biggrin:

Not to worry. I know you only pick on me 'cause you care....I think...then again....

BTW - If you really liked me, instead of being your Mom, I'd be a much shorter, SLIGHTLY older, really bossy..... sister :laugh2:


----------



## Masher

Is that a Snuggie I see in the background? LMAO


----------



## walker

fork u masher............... go work on your brute !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

rotflmfao!!!!!

nice one masher!!!!!

lmfao!!!!


----------



## Masher

That's my boy Walker... Time for some purple and gold cans, it's been too long.


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> I prefer "aerodynamically efficient" .


He's always said it's a "solar panel for a $ex machine". You won't hear me dispute that. :silly:


----------



## 650Brute

:haha: Thats Dork TASTIC... ROFLMAO


----------



## Big D

Okay Jon, I was finally able to see your pictures (I can't when I'm at work). I guess I can fogive you now :haha:


----------



## Polaris425

lol


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Me and my family....several differnt pics....to get um all in......gotta love my little girl. FEARLESS!!!


----------



## phreebsd

dj_d_o_d_g_e said:


>


you messed up the pathing.



Code:


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/C:/Users/Owner/Pictures/2009-11-14/462.JPG


----------



## phreebsd

Brutally Muddin said:


> Me and my family....several differnt pics....to get um all in......gotta love my little girl. FEARLESS!!!


what kind of tires are those on the yellow honda?


----------



## Polaris425

Me & RDWD At the new years party.


----------



## 650Brute

Me, and my Brother, Torkmonster gettin full on Beer:rockn: denote I'm representin...


----------



## derk

Me and my fiance.


----------



## Polaris425

650Brute said:


> Me, and my Brother, Torkmonster gettin full on Beer:rockn: denote I'm representin...



Was this taken last Natterday? :bigok: haha.. couldnt resist.


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> Me & RDWD At the new years party.


Is it just me or does RDWD always seem to have that " I've just done something I wasn't supposed to do and when you find out about it you're gonna be pissed" look on his face.


----------



## Masher

He does for sure. Like a jack a s s eatin briars.


----------



## cmcateer03

me and fiancee









Mud Duck btw I met you out at Gator when you was riding with Randy


----------



## lg07brute

The night we tried to wheelie with 5 people. Saw a vid on youtube and decided to try it. On a side note it worked and made a sweet video. Captain and the Doctor were involved. O and i'm the one in the middle.


----------



## uppidycon

my girl and me:


----------



## Bootlegger

where is a picture of Mashers Mug at? lol


----------



## IBBruin

Bootlegger said:


> where is a picture of Mashers Mug at? lol


We had a secrete vote and won't let him post one.


----------



## Bootlegger

LOL....is it that bad?


----------



## Polaris425

haha... there's a good video clip of him, right in the face...  



Bruin, yeah thats how RDWD looks all the time... haha..


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Polaris425 said:


> Was this taken last Natterday? :bigok: haha.. couldnt resist.


Beer.....√ 
Cigs......√
BATTERIES......WTF LOL...Snacks?


----------



## 650Brute

I honestly don't remember why we had the Batteries,.....

Oh, Wait I do. We were tryin to get our clock working..


----------



## RDWD

If yall had any idea of all the crazy toxic things going on in my brain you would understand that look. And yes the more I drink the worse it gets, I just can't get the demons to shut up. :saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425

haha.... ^ thats a good pic. Today would have been the perfect day to be down there playing. Maybe we should check the weather and see about getting a game together this weekend.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

In the first picture Polaris 425 looks pissed because his date stood him up him up or something, and the second, you look like your trying to find her and do the unthinkable for ruining the envening for everyone. HAAAHAAAA


----------



## RDWD

Sounds good to me.


----------



## DLB

browland said:


> me and my lil buddy last year


 
LOL! A crotch rocket in the kitchen! You must have a very understanding wife!


----------



## DLB

...


----------



## Deep Ellum

This is me in front of my shop.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!! is that a nomad (white)? :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

here is one of me and my girlfriend (Laura) 
For once I dont have a hat on


----------



## Deep Ellum

Nah, wish it was a nomad. just a 210 wagon, 1957


----------



## codyh

Bringin up an old one


----------



## Big D

Bump....I was looking for something else and came across this oldie but goodie.

Time to add some new mugs to this one.


----------



## Stogi

Chill'n like a vill'n


----------



## phreebsd

man codyh and them f00z look like they always having a good time!


----------



## king05

I dont really have many pics of me on my computer. I dug up these from a couple years ago.


----------



## bshattuck87

Just me and the fiance!










Brenton


----------



## poporunner50

just me in the first one.

here is most of my family in the second one. im riding the lil suzuki, my bro caleb is holding dumdum(full blooded blue tick with the most annoying bark), my stepdad bryan in the bronco with maggie(full blooded jackrussel RIP), family freind dr fat aka bradley on 2001 polaris 325 expedition.


----------



## swampthing

a quick parting shot after a spontaneous ride and before a wash.


----------



## Coolwizard

Here's one of me


----------



## sloboy

one of my favorites and as the wife says "the goof ball pic"


----------



## NMKawierider

Here's one from earlier this year.


----------



## byrd

well i dont have any with me on the brute but heres one of me









or heres a good one for yall my freind took of me at her house lol. im not ur typical guy


----------



## brutematt750

not quite on the brute, but I'd have to say my first passion
Me and the fiancee Riding in montana minutes after getting engaged


----------



## TxMudGurl

Here is a picture of me and one of my co-workers. I am the younger one on the right (LOL)


----------



## Stogi

Here's one of my lil buddy and I


----------



## gpinjason

Here's my family!











Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Stogi said:


> Here's one of my lil buddy and I


He' gettin big!!! I'll have tho show this to Lil sis


----------



## countryboy61283

me and my hemroid, i mean, girlfriend hahaha


----------



## codyh

phreebsd said:


> man codyh and them f00z look like they always having a good time!


 
Haha yea man we try. Like to do things different


----------



## Coolwizard

I'm that guy your mother warned you about.


----------



## IBBruin

From what I understand, this isn't unusual in SE Kentucky. 













LOL, j/k bro


----------

